# IPaq & Windows 200 Server/Terminal Server



## dPo2000 (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo,


hat jemand von euch schon einmal Probleme beim Anschluß eines Compaq IPaq 3630 an einem W2k Server gehabt ? Was für Software habt ihr benutzt ? Ich hatte Probleme beim Anschließen über die serielle Schnittstelle...


für Infos wäre ich dankbar 





mfg
dPo


----------



## Freaky (24. Juli 2002)

```
Ich hatte Probleme beim Anschließen über die serielle Schnittstelle
```

hört sich an als hättest du das schon gelöst *g*
neee wann oder wie tritt der fehler auf ???
du mußt die ipac software benutzen..müßte ja schon updates für die geben...
ansonsten der hat doch noch ein usb anschluß zumindest der h38xx versuchs mal über den.


mfg
freaky


----------



## dPo2000 (24. Juli 2002)

hi,

nein sorry - hatte es bis eben nicht gelöst ;P

aber es gibt eine lösung:

man muß die activesync software von ms installieren. diese ist eigentlich nicht kompatibel zu den server versionen aber es gibt einen trick. wenn man einen registry schlüssel auf den com port "umbiegt" funktioniert es ohne probleme (wer den key haben will => pm !).

dank an die ipaq hotline ;D

mfg
dPo


----------

